# EF 70-300 f/4-5.6L IS Preorders



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 4, 2010)

```
<strong><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-5387" title="732106" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/732106.jpg" alt="" width="345" height="345" />Available for preorder in the USA</strong>

The new Canon EF 70-300 f/4-5.6L IS is finally available for preorder in the United States. There have been reports that this lens has popped up in a few stores in Europe. They should be shipping soon.</p>
<p><strong>Product Highlights</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>L-Series Optics</li>
<li>Optical Image Stabilization System</li>
<li>2 Ultra Low Dispersion Lens Elements</li>
<li>Fast Ultra-Sonic Motor (USM) Autofocus</li>
<li>Floating Focus System</li>
<li>Dust and Water Resistant</li>
<li>Inner and Rear Focusing System</li>
<li>Close Focus â€“ 3.9′ (1.2 m)</li>
<li>Removable Tripod Collar</li>
<li>Protective Fluorine Lens Coating</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0040X4PQI?ie=UTF8&tag=canorumo-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B0040X4PQI">Amazon $1599</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA70300LU?kbid=64393">Adorama $1599</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/732106-USA/Canon_4426B002_EF_70_300mm_f_4_5_6L_IS.html?BI=2466&KBID=3296">B&H $1599</a></strong></p>
<p>Weâ€™re all still waiting for the mountain of reviews that will follow the release of this lens. For $1599, I expect it to be great.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 4, 2010)

It's actually been available for preorder from Adorama for quite some time (1.5 months or so, I believe). Up until a couple of weeks ago, the preorder price was $1500 - now they've raised it $100 to match everyone else.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 4, 2010)

Canon Rumors said:


> Removable Tripod Collar



I don't know that we have clarity on this item. Adorama's listing says the tripod collar is included. B&H lists "Removable Tripod Collar" in the product highlights, but *does not show the collar* under 'what's in the box'. 

In Canon's lens positioning article, they state, "An _optional_ Tripod Mount C (WII) is available..."

Maybe someone who buys one from a store in Europe will chime in and tell us whether or one a tripod collar is in the box...but since Canon should know, and they have already said it's optional, let's just say I'm skeptical that they will include it when they can probably charge close to $200 more for it...


----------



## scalesusa (Nov 5, 2010)

There is no doubt that it will be popular. Hopefully, the price will drop in a year or less to something more reasonable, but if a person needs a lens now, they should pay the price rather than wait and hope for a drop that may never come. I'll be watchinng for the reviews as well.

I have the 400-400mm L that I am very happy with, I did not think I would like the push-pull, but now I appreciate it after 6 months of use.


----------



## Bob Howland (Nov 5, 2010)

I, for one, don't think that it's going to be very popular, particularly at that price. The 70-300 IS is too good a lens for a lot less money. $900 seems much more reasonable. The current price also makes me dread how much the next generation 100-400 will cost.


----------



## JLN (Nov 5, 2010)

Yeah, i think its just too expensive.

For $1600 it better be SPECTACULAR.

The 70-200 f4 IS is considered to have stellar optics and it's $400 cheaper.
The $400 you save affords you a 1.4x TC to boot.

For the same money, between having a 70-300 4-5.6 and a 70-200 f4, with option to go up to 280 @ 5.6, i know which i'd prefer.

Like other people said, if it was priced at $1k (double the price of the current 70-300) then it might be better positioned to sell. For tripple the price of the current model this better be amazing.


----------



## Etienne (Nov 5, 2010)

Why not spring another $400 and get an exceptional lens: 70-200 2.8 IS II


----------



## JLN (Nov 5, 2010)

Etienne said:


> Why not spring another $400 and get an exceptional lens: 70-200 2.8 IS II



because IIRC this is suppose to be positioned as an affordable "L"
Can't say the pricing agrees.


----------



## Stuart (Nov 5, 2010)

With my (much cheaper) 70-300 f/4-5.6 lens setting the aperture to f4/ then zooming the lens to 300mm, causes the camera to go to f5.6, but zooming back to 70mm does not give f4 again :-( 
Maybe this lens addresses this as it seems weird for an L lens to have variable aperture in the first place.


----------



## lol (Nov 5, 2010)

JLN said:


> Yeah, i think its just too expensive.
> 
> For $1600 it better be SPECTACULAR.
> 
> ...


Price aside, I'd pick this over the 70-200 f/4 any day. Assumption: you get a 300mm zoom because you want to use it at 300mm often, but still like the zoom range. The 70-200x1.4 will give you less zoom range and worse max aperture at shorter focal lengths unless you swap the TC in and out all the time. I need to double check again but from memory the last time I compared MTF charts it will be worse at 280mm than the new lens is at 300mm.

I'm sure real street pricing will settle to something more palatable in time.


----------



## jouster (Nov 5, 2010)

I'd have trouble justifying $1600 for f/5.6....

Now, at $1000 I might well have bitten. But that's an awful lot for the red ring, when there are impressive non-Canon options out there at are faster and cheaper.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 5, 2010)

The lens will sell well. Very well. The 100-400mm is a very popular lens, and this new one is about the same cost, and similarly a variable aperture L zoom. There are people who need 400mm and will buy the 100-400mm. There are people who would prefer a smaller/lighter package and will trade 100mm at the long end for that. 

Regarding the 70-300 L vs. the 70-200/4 IS + 1.4x TC, the IQ with a TC will never equal the IQ with native focal length. Using a TC also slows down autofocus. Not to mention that it's a pain to mount and unmount it all the time, unless you're going to leave it on the lens all the time and have a constant 98-280/5.6. In that case, you'd still be better off spending the same amount of money for the new 70-300 L.

If it doesn't do well at that price point, the price will drop. Look at the 60D - price drop, rebate, etc.


----------



## kubelik (Nov 5, 2010)

to me the weight is the biggest "pro" in favor of the lens. this is barely heavier than the 70-200 f/4 lenses, but gives you an additional 100mm of reach.

I'd reserve judgement on the "oh it better be good" until we see real samples, rather than just talking about it. honestly, anything that canon puts a red stripe on better be darned good. personally, I have confidence that it will have stellar optics.

I do wish we could get the Hybrid IS system into more lenses, rather than just in the macros ... I feel like it's probably also useful in non-flower-related shooting situations


----------



## missitnoonan (Nov 5, 2010)

dilbert said:


> Bob Howland said:
> 
> 
> > I, for one, don't think that it's going to be very popular, particularly at that price. The 70-300 IS is too good a lens for a lot less money. $900 seems much more reasonable. The current price also makes me dread how much the next generation 100-400 will cost.
> ...



Really? So Canon is only going to have the EFS 55-250 as a sub $1000 dollar telephoto zoom with IS? I'm a fan of my 70-300IS. Sure it isn't the best, but it least it has solid construction when compared to the 55-250


----------



## lol (Nov 5, 2010)

neuroanatomist said:


> If it doesn't do well at that price point, the price will drop. Look at the 60D - price drop, rebate, etc.


Everything drops in price after launch, short of very exceptional circumstances like the original onset of the credit crunch throwing turbulence into the currency exchange rates.


----------



## Macadameane (Nov 5, 2010)

lol said:


> ... exceptional circumstances like the original onset of the credit crunch throwing turbulence into the currency exchange rates.



Wow.... say that 10 times fast.


----------



## Justin (Nov 5, 2010)

Impossible. Come spring with the rebates this lens will be street $1200. 



dilbert said:


> Bob Howland said:
> 
> 
> > I, for one, don't think that it's going to be very popular, particularly at that price. The 70-300 IS is too good a lens for a lot less money. $900 seems much more reasonable. The current price also makes me dread how much the next generation 100-400 will cost.
> ...


----------



## scalesusa (Nov 5, 2010)

kubelik said:


> I do wish we could get the Hybrid IS system into more lenses, rather than just in the macros ... I feel like it's probably also useful in non-flower-related shooting situations



I've seen some of Canon's makers of light make a similar comment wondering why it wasn't on the 70-200mm f/2.8. 

It would appear that there is a technical reason it hasn't appeared on other lenses. Maybe it gets too large and bulky to show up on the big lenses, or maybe there is little cost / benefit ratio. I've never seen any type of analysis that would give a reason as to why its not appearing on new lenses, so we are left to conjecture that it was intended soly for macros.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 5, 2010)

scalesusa said:


> I've never seen any type of analysis that would give a reason as to why its not appearing on new lenses, so we are left to conjecture that it was intended soly for macros.



My conjecture would be that it's not really needed (and would thus add needlessly to the costs of already expensive lenses). It's all about geometry - translational motion (linear) has a substantial impact at short subject distances, but far less of an impact with even slightly more distant subjects. Angular motion (rotational) has an impact at all subject distances.


----------



## docsmith (Nov 6, 2010)

neuroanatomist said:


> scalesusa said:
> 
> 
> > I've never seen any type of analysis that would give a reason as to why its not appearing on new lenses, so we are left to conjecture that it was intended soly for macros.
> ...


So if you have a very small DOF (macro) slight linear (front to back) motion can move you in and out of your DOF. But if you have a 1 ft DOF, slight linear motion will not impact your image quality as you are still in your DOF. But side to side/angular motion will affect your image quality. On target or do you mean something else by linear?


----------



## lol (Nov 6, 2010)

Hybrid IS adds "shifting" to regular IS, compensating for movement of the sensor on its plane as opposed to rotation of normal IS. At macro distances, moving 1mm to the side is significant, but if you're focusing 10m away, 1mm is hardly anything at all.


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Nov 6, 2010)

I'll probably just stick with a 17-40, 70-200f4 combo. I just dislike lenses that extend out like that, even if they have an L/weatherproof attached to it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 8, 2010)

docsmith said:


> So if you have a very small DOF (macro) slight linear (front to back) motion can move you in and out of your DOF. But if you have a 1 ft DOF, slight linear motion will not impact your image quality as you are still in your DOF. But side to side/angular motion will affect your image quality. On target or do you mean something else by linear?



Something else - by linear I mean side-to-side or up-and-down, i.e. movements in the same plane as the sensor. Those have much more impact at close distances. Front-to-back movements (linear, but perpendicular to the sensor) also have a similarly large impact at macro distances, but IS systems do not compensate for those. That sort of compensation would require movement of the focusing group(s) within the lens. In fact, the new Macro AI Servo mode on the 7D and 1DIV attempts to compensate for those front-to-back movements.


----------



## mjlworld (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: EF 70-300 f/4-5.6L IS Preorders - A week later..*

 Nearly a week with the new lens and enjoying every moment. It is well balanced with my 7D, quiet and fast accurate focus. An ideal lens for travelling with as it means I dont have to lug around the 300mm f2.8 for thos distant shots. Now UK price is down but VAT up in Jan 2011! Posting shots again later this week.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Nov 10, 2010)

True, but there's a world of difference between a 300mm f2.8 and a 70-300mm f5.6 lens.


----------



## kubelik (Nov 10, 2010)

GMC, I don't think anyone would disagree with you there. mjl has a point though, in that despite sharing a focal length, these lenses aren't really similar at all in terms of when you would want to use one over the other. it's like saying a sedan is better than a minivan without discussing what you intend on doing with it


----------



## tyrepeddler (Nov 19, 2010)

Canoga Camera on the west coast shipped mine today. It means they will all be shipping soon from everyone I would think  ;D :


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 21, 2010)

Canon is losing it, Their prices are out of control on the new lens their coming out now days. 1600 dollars for a 70-300 f/4-5.6L whereâ€™s the value in that. And no tripod mount! Ok add in another 200 dollars. Whoâ€™s going to buy that, The pro shooter NO!. Mom and Dad to shoot their little Boy or Girl at the ball game or on stage at the grand opening for some school play NO!. People taking that first trip to Hawaii NO!. The wedding photographer NO! Maybe all the portrait studios NO!. How about the everyday type street shooter, The all around shooter. Well for them itâ€™s heavy to carry all day. Ok so that leaves us the wildlife shooters Yes!. But only the ones that have given up on or wonâ€™t save for the better lens of 400 to 500mm. When all is said and done this lens is 1800 dollars with no tax or shipping. You better know what your doing to spend that kind of money and people that know what there doing wont buy this lens. Its to slow and has almost no bokeh. Unless your shooting up close flowers at 300mm and no one that loves to shoot flowers at a foot away is going to but this lens. Is there a place for this lens in todayâ€™s market YES! But not at this price. The 70-300 f/4-5.6 IS USM is 508.00 on Amazon as of today. Canon needs and should have up graded this lens and sale it for 799.00 to 899.00 at 4-5.6 itâ€™s a lens for people that just want a littler better color and sharpness and bokeh on the football gridiron. For now anyone that can spend that 2000 dollars is of course going to buy the 70-200 f/2.8L IS USM I or II. As they should. If you have to have 300mm for that one shot add a 1.4 Extender. Get out and have fun.


----------



## scalesusa (Nov 21, 2010)

Full MSRP is always higher than what the street price will be in 6 months. The early adopters are happy to pay full MSRP, but prices soon fall by about 20-25%.

It will settle in at about $1100-$1200 next year. 

We will see how well it eventually sells, but indications so far are that it is selling well indeed.


----------



## IllegalFun (Dec 1, 2010)

Well I just looked at the price of this lens online here in the UK... Â£1329
convert that to dollars.... $2000
price form B&H in US.... $1599
convert to UK.... Â£1025

so in the UK it costs Â£304 more.... or $400 more 

so there must be something seriously wrong somewhere....
either canon is getting more profit, or there is tax involved somewhere... 

I think I will get a 100-400L IS for Â£1069 and save Â£260. :


----------



## canonmonster (Dec 6, 2010)

this lens is short and solid a lot easier to use than the push pull 100-400.
you can hand hold it all day, now i'm thinking about selling my 70-200 IS L II 2.8.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/canonmonster/sets/72157625539625212/


----------



## felipey (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm traveling through China and just bought the lens for only $1350. I was so shocked when the salesperson told me the price I had him check to make sure he wasn't making a mistake. I tried the push pull on the 100-400 and found this much better as well. Images are super sharp as well.


----------



## kennykodak (Dec 14, 2010)

i've had this lens for over a month and it really rocks. light, tack sharp amazing IS.


----------



## Flake (Dec 18, 2010)

Photozone test here: http://www.photozone.de/canon_eos_ff/570-canon70300f456islff


----------

